# ACS Is Not Deducting Your Work Experience



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Recently i noticed that many people here talking about how ACS start deducting applicant work exp. 

But I think ACS is not deducting your exp but start accessing minimum exp which qualify your application for next step.

Recently in one thread someone posted down below message along with the extract from email he received from ACS.

I quote "My Actual employment start from November 2006 but i received down below email from ACS."

----

"*Your experience between 11/06 to 11/08 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application"*.

*As your Bachelor was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in 11/08.*

*11/08 is the date you met the ACS requirements* and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

*After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience* with the Department of Immigration"

----

So by above email its clear they are not deducting anyone exp. the just now start accessing only minimum exp + education which qualify applicant to go ahead and file their SS/Visa and claim the full exp with relevant supporting documents. 

Now let me tell you whats really going on behind the scene (my conclusion is based on above email from ACS):

ACS latest decision is completely a inter-agencies/departments issue and will help ACS to reduce their work load. Now not only ACS but SS AND VISA granting agency can also access work experience (sharing work load for ACS)

*How it will effect your ACS application and afterword process? *

1. You can expect fast processing of your ACS application.

2. Now please keep in mind from now on, even SS agency can also call/visit your present and previous employer to cross check your exp. (Multiple check means less fake exp frauds).

*Note* : Please don't kill the messenger my conclusion is based on ACS email.


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Recently i noticed that many people here talking about how ACS start deducting applicant work exp.
> 
> But I think ACS is not deducting your exp but start accessing minimum exp which qualify your application for next step.
> 
> ...



Please stop posting your analysis as if it is fact. 

MARA agents with substantial training in migration laws don't even dare to make such a bold claim. To play safe, only claim points for experience that ACS has sanctioned.

We have to take whatever in the ACS letter as its face value and avoid making extraordinary interpretation.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> Please stop posting your analysis as if it is fact.
> 
> MARA agents with substantial training in migration laws don't even dare to make such a bold claim. To play safe, only claim points for experience that ACS has sanctioned.
> 
> We have to take whatever in the ACS letter as its face value and avoid making extraordinary interpretation.


Mr. tomtom Wait & Watch !


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Mr. tomtom Wait & Watch !


Your analysis absolutely does not make sense. Keep it to yourself and dont misguide potential ACS applicants.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Recently i noticed that many people here talking about how ACS start deducting applicant work exp.
> 
> But I think ACS is not deducting your exp but start accessing minimum exp which qualify your application for next step.
> 
> ...


This seems to be perfect.. 

Until today, there has not been a single discrepancy raised by any CO w.r.t skilled date and over claiming based on skilled date.. 

Long back, this world condemned men who said this earth was round.. Then u all know the history.. 

I see similar story here too.. 


Cheers...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Divyap- this rule came into play only recently. You say that CO has not raised any concerns. But, Can you prove atleast 1 person who has got the grant by claiming experience which acs has deducted???

Earth is round was proved, but your analysis has not been proved to be right. So until its proved to be correct (by official documentation or official e-mails) allow people to play safe and refrain from supporting such analysis.

All I am saying is the analysis above is incorrect until proved otherwise.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Divyap- this rule came into play only recently. You say that CO has not raised any concerns. But, Can you prove atleast 1 person who has got the grant by claiming experience which acs has deducted???
> 
> Earth is round was proved, but your analysis has not been proved to be right. So until its proved to be correct (by official documentation or official e-mails) allow people to play safe and refrain from supporting such analysis.


:-( 
I just expressed my wish.. 

And more over, I would agree if ACS really does some kinda assessment and then come up with skilled date.. 

Just deducting no. of years is not an answer. 

It means even Einstein would require x no. of years to be deemed skilled.. Thats foolish.. 

I would rather prefer a separate exam(worst case but better than the current method) to assess the skill. 

"the greater the experience, the greater the skill" is what this new rule takes us to but that not true. 

I know ppl would not agree completely to this but deep down you all know what skill means.. It's not the no. of years but your ability which you can obtain/possess but the duration of which differs from one person to another..


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

It makes perfect sense and I am not a migration agent. Previously applicants were making claims for points for work experience they did not have by DIAC standards & rules. Both agencies have aligned their processes so people are not wasting their money applying only to be rejected for not meeting requirements and over claiming.

Just do a search on here for things like 'DIAC not accepting work experience' and similar. You'll find plenty of posts from those rejected. 

It also makes sense that someone with work experience is more skilled than the guy who just walked out of university. Yes he knows the academic side but academia is knowledge not a skill and who says he has any ability to put it into practice in a fast paced and demanding work environment.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> It makes perfect sense and I am not a migration agent. Previously applicants were making claims for points for work experience they did not have by DIAC standards & rules. Both agencies have aligned their processes so people are not wasting their money applying only to be rejected for not meeting requirements and over claiming.
> 
> Just do a search on here for things like 'DIAC not accepting work experience' and similar. You'll find plenty of posts from those rejected.
> 
> It also makes sense that someone with work experience is more skilled than the guy who just walked out of university. Yes he knows the academic side but academia is knowledge not a skill and who says he has any ability to put it into practice in a fast paced and demanding work environment.




Unfortunately this is the way people see the Australian PR migration program today.

But one must understand that using the experience as a tool/skill is applicable only as a short term solution or rather work permit as it is known around the world and in Aus we have 457 visa for this.

PR program looks for potential future citizen and what any country would want is superior ability and not higher number of experience.

It is like you are trying to bring in superior gene pool. Thats why you can notice that there are even ways in which you can get PR with just 2 years exp or with nil experience in some PR visa types.

The original program of ACS if you notice keenly only requires roles and responsibilities of any job code and not the technologies like datawarehouse(teradata, informatice etc etc), ms(.net, sql), java etc etc...
ACS felt anybody who could do do the activities in job description of a job code could adapt to any technology. 


The above said things were the original motive behind the PR program, but recent changes over the past few years have completely screwed the PR program altogether.

And more so by the recent changes by ACS to equate the no. of years of exp to determine the skill level and this potential shuns away the talented young ppl who could do a job/task more efficiently than a 10 year(there are chances for this.. dont tell me no) and in the end Australia is effectively using it's PR program like a Work Permit program.


I really think that this skilled date is foolish as w.r.t to ICT jobs, one can be deemed skilled at about just 10-30 days... I would rather accept if ACS conducts interviews/evaluations etc etc and then come up with a skill level for every individual(which they can actually do as they take a whooping 3 months to process an application). 


And speaking of the rejections, all the rejects happened only because of fake experience/irrelevant jobs etc etc and never has a rejection happened just because a person has claimed experience prior to his skilled date.


I m open to any constructive comments and also feel free to point an mistakes or irrelevant information that i could have said in the above lines...


Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

You mention the migration program could be trying to create a superior gene pool. Are you forgetting that this is Australia we are talking about that until fairly recently had the "White Australia" migration policy that was widely known but disputed as fact by the Australian Government. That is until they finally scrapped it and they admitted what they had been doing. Anything is possible imo.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> You mention the migration program could be trying to create a superior gene pool. Are you forgetting that this is Australia we are talking about that until fairly recently had the "White Australia" migration policy that was widely known but disputed as fact by the Australian Government. That is until they finally scrapped it and they admitted what they had been doing. Anything is possible imo.


Cool... That never was in my mind when I wrote that.. 
I should have chosen the words "superior IQ"... This somewhat fits the bill...


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Here are my two cents on various points raised so far in this thread:-

1) Based on the email from ACS - it seems like people think they can claim the complete experience with DIAC. I don't think so...cuz DIAC has always been clear in their guideline that only "Skilled Employment" will be considered. And if I read the ACS email and quote:



About2013 said:


> *11/08 is the date you met the ACS requirements* and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."
> 
> *After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience* with the Department of Immigration"


ACS has clearly stated that only after relevant qualification + min. exp (2 yrs), one has become "Skilled" and may claim points "after this date".

2) Due to the above, ACS application processing will be quicker and multiple checks will happen - This is not a major factor but others are - e.g., most of the ICT occupations disappearing slowly from the SS list (or being put on hold)..so less people applying to ACS will result in quicker application processing.

3) Experience shouldn't be the only factor for considering a person "Skilled" as they are few "Exceptional Young People", especially in IT ---- Why only IT? There are exceptional talents in every field...and why the rule should be changed for those "few Exceptionally Talented Young People" - There are many other visa classes, which can cater to those people, e.g., Employer Sponsored, Young Entreprenuer Visa, etc. DIAC wants to play safe here and there are different definition/benchmark of being cosnidered an exception -- we believe an exceptional talented person is one who can learn IT (coding/database/customer handling/project mgmt) super quick - but DIAC may define that as someone like Mark Zuckerberg, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, etc.

I think the above amounts to three cents..instead of two!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

i just wondering can't we submit prior degree experience to ACS. for example i completed my degree(part time) 2010 june but u i had work as a Software Eng since 2008. Does ACS consider my prior working exp ?

btw.. i did not submit my prior degree experience in my first attempt to ACS, can i make a review on this and submit full experiences again? 

help please!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i just wondering can't we submit prior degree experience to ACS. for example i completed my degree(part time) 2010 june but u i had work as a Software Eng since 2008. Does ACS consider my prior working exp ?
> 
> btw.. i did not submit my prior degree experience in my first attempt to ACS, can i make a review on this and submit full experiences again?
> 
> help please!


ACS consider your prior degree experiences, but DIAC might dont consider it.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> ACS consider your prior degree experiences, but DIAC might dont consider it.


thanks mate .. that means i altogether have 5 years exp, after reduction i may have 3 years experince from ACS is that mean i can claim 5 points from that?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

amittal said:


> Here are my two cents on various points raised so far in this thread:-
> 
> 1) Based on the email from ACS - it seems like people think they can claim the complete experience with DIAC. I don't think so...cuz DIAC has always been clear in their guideline that only "Skilled Employment" will be considered. And if I read the ACS email and quote:
> 
> ...


Hello Amittal,
Your reply is nice, could please look following, appreciate your inputs. Thanks!!

1)Should we have to follow what ACS mentioned 'skilled employment' date to claim our work experience instead of claiming full experiences? 


2)Will DIAC completely follow the ACS result letter?? ACS consider prior degree work experiences while seems DIAC dont(Or DIAC require 5 years substitution for formal qualification) .

*Please check this case:*
One applicant *started his career* which closely related to the nomination code *from May 2003* without bachelor degree. 
He then *got his Bachelor degree* in Computer Science and technology *on Jan 2008* and continued to work in same occupation field till now.

*He* submitted his ACS application on 15th March and *got the ACS result* on *22nd May 2013* with *new ACS format* mentioned following:



> Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology *completed January 2008* has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing..
> 
> The following employment *after May 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 26XXXX of the ANZSCO Code.


How does the applicant should do to claim his work experience in EOI? Thre are *following options*:
1)Should he follow ACS as claimed *from May-2005* ?
2)Should he claim from May-2003?
3)Should he claim *from Jan-2008 *(Completion of BSc)?


*Actually the thing we need to consider* is whether DIAC will completely follow ACS letter, or DIAC has their own standard to define the 'skilled employment' and assess applicant's work experience in DIAC's own rule and way. 

As from Migration Law mentioned, what DIAC really need from Assessment Authorities is a valid assessment report showing applicant is suitable to migrate under the corresponding ANZSCO code. If thinking from this point, then the sentence of 'After this date *you may be able to claim* points for your experience with the Department of Immigration' listed on the ACS result letter is little bit make sense accordingly.

Hope kindly share your thoughts, Thanks.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Harish2013,

In my personal opinion, I would play very safe and take the "post-degree" experience from the day ACS has mentioned in their letter, i.e., Jan 2008 onwards in your example.

It is totally my opinion if I have to put approx. AUD 3000 on the line.... Infact, I did exactly the same for my visa. My scenario was:

- I am working as ICT BA since Jul'05 but got my ICT bachelor degree in June'10.
- I applied for ACS assessment in Jul'12 and they considered my complete experience on the letter (7+yrs).
- I scored a total of 65 points and filed my 189 visa (30-age, 15-degree, 10-IELTS, 10-exp).
- Then, almost 2 days before I was expecting my 189 invite, I read on this forum about a case where that guy's visa was rejected as DIAC didn't consider pre-bachelor exp. Further search revealed many more cases with different views.
- I immediately cancelled my 189 EOI and applied for ACT SS to gain 60 points (30-age, 15-degree, 10-IELTS, 0-exp, 5-SS)
- At the same time, I re-took IELTS in order to score min. 8 in each band, but didn't succeed.
- So, I opted for 190 visa and my visa application was decided within ~ 10 working days of CO allocation, out of which I took 7 days to get my wife's english lang proof!  The reason -- I didn't claim any points for exp, so CO didn't need to look/check any of my work exp letters!!!

I preferred a ~100% visa application without any element of doubt and would advise everyone to do the same. 

But, at the same time, explore all the options available at hand before deciding to wait.....In my scenario above, I could have waited till Jul'13 to gain 5 points in exp (> 3 yrs) and then file 189 with 60 pts, but fortunately, didn't opt for the same. Otherwise, I would have now landed in a soup with ACS changing their assessment criteria (deg+2yrs exp)!!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello Amittal,
> Your reply is nice, could please look following, appreciate your inputs. Thanks!!
> 
> 1)Should we have to follow what ACS mentioned 'skilled employment' date to claim our work experience instead of claiming full experiences?
> ...


He should claim points for work experience from Jan 2008.
As per DIAC rules, one will be considered as skilled only after completion of relevant degree. They have their own assessment even though ACS provides letter for more experience.

I knew few cases got rejected because of this. You can find similar cases in this forum itself.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

amittal said:


> Hi Harish2013,
> 
> In my personal opinion, I would play very safe and take the "post-degree" experience from the day ACS has mentioned in their letter, i.e., Jan 2008 onwards in your example.
> 
> ...


 Nice sharing.. I like your attitude for playing safe and you could make correct decision quickly as to cancel your EOI application just 2 days before the selection round.:thumb:

Wish you all the best in Australia.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Nice sharing.. I like your attitude for playing safe and you could make correct decision quickly as to cancel your EOI application just 2 days before the selection round.:thumb:
> 
> Wish you all the best in Australia.


Thanks Harish!And to this forum for guiding me through the visa process and now to settle in Australia!

Wish you the same for your visa application!


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

What about ACS experience VS SS Experience requirement.
I want to apply for VIC SS for 261313 (Software Engineer). They have a minimum 3 years experience requirement, but according to ACS I have only 1.7 years (After 2 years deduction). 

Can anyone share his experience for this situation. Am I eligible to apply for SS or not.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise...*

Hello Folks,

Reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is *after July 2012* is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

pr2b said:


> What about ACS experience VS SS Experience requirement.
> I want to apply for VIC SS for 261313 (Software Engineer). They have a minimum 3 years experience requirement, but according to ACS I have only 1.7 years (After 2 years deduction).
> 
> Can anyone share his experience for this situation. Am I eligible to apply for SS or not.


Even I want some clarification on this :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Anybody who would like to update on this ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ACS considers you skilled after you have a combination of education + experience. The amount of experience required will depend on your education - if it's a degree with an ICT major that's closely related to your occupation, then only 2 years of work experience is required. If your ICT major is not closely related to your occupation, then 4 years of work experience is required. This is explained on the ACS website:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Even I want some clarification on this :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Victoria doesn't care about what ACS relevant experience. They consider all of your experience for their evaluation.

ACS relevent experience is considered ONLY for DIBP assessment and point calculation.

This is confirmed by Victoria state authorities also. You can search for in threads.


----------



## hndsm16 (Jul 12, 2015)

ACS reduced effective years of experience for fetching points...now waiting for few months to get 15 points (as 2 yrs already eaten up by ACS in so called skill level date)


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> ACS considers you skilled after you have a combination of education + experience. The amount of experience required will depend on your education - if it's a degree with an ICT major that's closely related to your occupation, then only 2 years of work experience is required. If your ICT major is not closely related to your occupation, then 4 years of work experience is required. This is explained on the ACS website:
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


Thanks a lot ..I think we now have to plan some other means of getting some points.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, if your work experience sufficiently covers two occupations then it's possible to get a second positive skills assessment. Hopefully your original documents sufficiently described both occupations as it can be questionable if you provide a different set of documents when applying for a second skills assessment.


----------



## momuri (Dec 31, 2014)

I am in the same boat like you.

My question is: do ACS consider my previous result or related my previous assessment with newly applied assesssment?


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Today I received my ACS results for Business Analyst as per below attachment.

My DOB is 17-01-1984.

Could anybody tell how many points as per assessment.


----------



## hndsm16 (Jul 12, 2015)

thakurajay17 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I received my ACS results for Business Analyst as per below attachment.
> 
> ...


Screen shot not clear.... very small pic to be visible...


----------

